# subversion compile error



## nedry (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello I am trying to compile and install devel/subversion. It says it needs libdb-5.3.a however I can't find libdb-5.3.a in ports.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2016)

That's because it's part of databases/db5.


----------



## kpa (Nov 15, 2016)

It should come from databases/db5 as a dependency of devel/apr1 (which is a dependency of devel/subversion) but you didn't post the actual error so I can't say if the error is in the port dependencies or somewhere else. Need to know more.


----------



## marino (Nov 15, 2016)

(yet another example from countless illustrating why ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth should always be used to build from source)


----------



## kpa (Nov 15, 2016)

I just tested building devel/subversion using poudriere, it builds fine. What is odd that your error relates to a static .a library, I don't think that's what should happen, the dependencies are shared libraries and not static.


----------



## nedry (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes I chose static it was one of the options.


----------



## kpa (Nov 15, 2016)

Remove that option, there are no guarantees that everything works with non-standard options because the automated port QA testing is never done with non-standard options set.


----------



## nedry (Nov 15, 2016)

ok


----------

